

Digital Designers Rediscover Their Hands - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/17/technology/17ping.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
gigawatt
building (or fixing) something with my hands definitely feeds a slightly
different area of my brain than building a website. i think it's part of the
reason why sketching is so important for designers - to take you out of your
head for a period of time. it's also why i've been seriously considering
getting one of these: <http://mindstorms.lego.com/>

